# ADSL - dial up



## immortal (Apr 14, 2009)

How to setup dial-up ADSL broadband connection on FreeBSD, which require username and password authentification???
I tried all solutions which i could find on net , but no one seems to work.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2009)

Somewhere in here?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ppp-and-slip.html


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2009)

Back when I first started on ADSL I had to use mpd or pptpclient. Both are in the ports and worked for me. These days however my xDSL modem takes care of connecting.


----------



## immortal (Apr 14, 2009)

I tried...but no success :-(


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2009)

Do you know if you need PPPoE or PPPoA?


----------



## hydra (Apr 14, 2009)

If you don't want any problems, get a router. What device are you trying to connect ?


----------



## immortal (Apr 16, 2009)

It is PPPoE


----------



## immortal (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm trying to connect from my ethernet card through Kasda ADSL router and i always get error messages.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's a DSL router it probably created the connection itself. Just try to set your ethernet to DHCP.


----------



## hydra (Apr 17, 2009)

Either set up DHCP or a static address, you shouldn't have any problems setting up your connection if you have a router.


----------



## mickey (Apr 19, 2009)

If the device in question is indeed a DSL router, and is also configured to act as one, then all you should need to do is to set the Ethernet interface in FreeBSD to DHCP.

If the device is only a "DSL modem", or a router, configured to act as a bridge, then you will need to setup PPPoE on the FreeBSD box. For this you will need:

/usr/sbin/ppp
config files correctly set up in /etc/ppp
'device tun' in your kernel config
'options NETGRAPH' in your kernel config
'options NETGRAPH_PPPOE' in your kernel config

Reading ppp(8), or at least the relevant parts of it, sure is a good thing 

In any case, your first action should be to determine, what this device is actually configured to act as.


----------

